# 921 Now $549



## Jordan420 (Nov 11, 2003)

never mind


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah you missed a bunch of threads already on this site as well 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=34769

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=34767

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=34046


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Fortunately I have not yet bought a 921 but there are some questions that need to be asked:
1. Does this mean E* wants more HD equipment available at Christmas (previously mentioned) or does it mean that the 942 is coming out soon and they are trying to clear out the warehouse?
2. How does D* respond? An HR10-250 for $549 looks a whole lot more appetizing than a 921 for the same price (IMHO).


----------



## toshi65hdx82 (Feb 20, 2004)

now the 921 is $249 if you are a new customer
http://www.vssll.com/pvr921.html


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

toshi65hdx82 said:


> now the 921 is $249 if you are a new customer
> http://www.vssll.com/pvr921.html


Wowee wowee wow wow wow. :eek2:


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Unfortunately, most of us do not qualify..... :nono:


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

$249 is cheaper than a goddamned 721!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> $249 is cheaper than a goddamned 721!


or the811


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Mike Richardson said:


> $249 is cheaper than a goddamned 721!


Got my 721 through the last DVR upgrade for $249 w/ a 1 year commit.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Mike Richardson said:


> $249 is cheaper than a goddamned 721!


Yeah, but that's for NEW customers, and since the 7221 is no longer in production, they are hard to come by. For a new customer, the 522 or 921 are the only choices.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

toshi65hdx82 said:


> now the 921 is $249 if you are a new customer
> http://www.vssll.com/pvr921.html


Did anyone notice this line in the product description of the 921 on that website?

2 DISHWIRES (IEEE 1394 FIREWIRE) Enabled via future software upgrade.

Hasn't Dish said that that the Dishwire will never be enabled?


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

MarkoC said:


> Did anyone notice this line in the product description of the 921 on that website?
> 
> 2 DISHWIRES (IEEE 1394 FIREWIRE) Enabled via future software upgrade.
> 
> Hasn't Dish said that that the Dishwire will never be enabled?


To tell you the truth, I don't think they have said one way or the other.

Glor


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

kstevens said:


> To tell you the truth, I don't think they have said one way or the other.
> 
> Glor


Sure they have, they don't even physically exist on later versions of the 921.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Sure they have, they don't even physically exist on later versions of the 921.


I'll know next week, but I was under the impression that the port was covered but the connector still existed under the cover.

Ken


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

kstevens said:


> I'll know next week, but I was under the impression that the port was covered but the connector still existed under the cover.
> 
> Ken


I checked by opening the little cover that is above where they used to be. No sign of them, so they are gone.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I missed the tech chat. Saw the recap.

Anyone have any more info on the 921 + HDTV for $999?

Must it be purchased through a local dealer only (not through Dish)?
Is installation included (including switches)?


----------

